# Hey!!!  Darkside and chickenhawk!!!



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok now that I have you're attention, lol...

I'm not looking for mind blowing results in 4 weeks, but what kind of program can I follow to increase my bench press and deadlift the most in a month?

It's just for a little push/pull contest they are having at my gym first part of May.


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 4, 2013)

More Tren 

Where are you weak points? Lockout, bottom, etc...


----------



## Rory (Apr 4, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> More Tren
> 
> Where are you weak points? Lockout, bottom, etc...



This IMO lol.

Tren and halo... Just keep upping the dosage 

God I love tren....


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 4, 2013)

And that's why rory and I are friends hahA


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess the bottom would be.   Usually if I can move it off my chest I can lock it out.


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 4, 2013)

I like to get in a power rack and set the pins where the bar is right at chest level. Do presses starting from the very bottom and let the bar rest each rep. Don't bounce it off the rack


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rory said:


> This IMO lol.
> 
> Tren and halo... Just keep upping the dosage
> 
> God I love tren....



There is actually a lot of truth to this LoL... As I keep upping my tren dosage... I've set a PR on every single lift


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the idea of doing presses off the pins.  I may also do some chains...
I don't think I'm going to re invent the wheel in such a short time but hopefully max out what I can do right now if that makes sense?

I benched 405 at a meet in December, and had a little bit more in the tank, maybe 415 or 420.  i think I'd like to try and press 425 this time.
Deads I have not trained hardly at all in a long time so I don't even know what I could pull for a single right now.  Probably around 405.

I think for deads I will pull some heavy triples a couple times a week, followed by some lighter deficit deads for reps.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 7, 2013)

I am no authority, I am only friends with them  But I think they would say to follow a basic Westside Template using heavy triples one day, then speed work the next using 50% of max for 8 sets of 3 or if your not keen on speed work, work close grips on your second day. I would do the same with deads cutting out squats all together just for the month. So heavy one day and light and fast for the next. 

I imagine you already do this, but take the whole week off before the meet..

Hope that helped,
Hawk


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 7, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I am no authority, I am only friends with them  But I think they would say to follow a basic Westside Template using heavy triples one day, then speed work the next using 50% of max for 8 sets of 3 or if your not keen on speed work, work close grips on your second day. I would do the same with deads cutting out squats all together just for the month. So heavy one day and light and fast for the next.
> 
> I imagine you already do this, but take the whole week off before the meet..
> 
> ...



Thanks that helps a bunch


----------



## darksidefitness (Apr 8, 2013)

For a month I will concentrate in high volume. Bench press 10 sets x 10. 65% to 75% ish. Go for 27-28 days, rest for two-three days and ck your max on day 30-31 (competition). Good warm up but don't count those sets. Let me know how works for you. For deadlift I will practice dif stance like close stance, reg stance, sumo and super wide stance, however you are to close to that competition to see a bigger result. go for a 5 x 5 but Try to concentrate more in technique.


----------



## darksidefitness (Apr 8, 2013)

by the way...on meet day open with 90% of your max. That will get you in. Then 101% should be a PR and then go for a new PR. APPLY TO BOTH OF YOUR EVENTS.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like they covered it well. Me I would go volume as indicated above. I 
would throw in cambered bar bench also. Only if a quality bearing piece though.
Simple but effective. Allows deep stretch with fairly substantial wt. 
Was called a mcdonald bar back in late 70's early 80's .
For good reason Mikee Mac benched 610 at 198 in single way back
 then . More like a singlet. He said the snap he got off the bottom came from cycling that bar in. That is what I would do if off the bottom was my weak point and had 4 weeks if you have access. Good luck.. T


----------

